# Book banner on blog?



## FenderPriest (Mar 13, 2008)

I've done a bit of searching, and I am unable to find out how to make a banner on the side of my blog for books. I want to put something up that is of the books I'm presently reading, with pictures of them, and linked if possible. It doesn't seem that hard, I've seen it on other blogs before. But man, it's driving me nuts trying to figure out how to do it. Any help here? Also, it's a blogspot blog, if that helps any.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 13, 2008)

You become an Amazon associate and then you create your aStore and generate the link to embed in your blog. That's one way.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2008)

I think you may be able to do this with LibraryThing as well.


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

